# Curtis Snow pro 3000 no power



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys 
Here is what happen,the last snow last winter,I finished plowing and drop my blade next to the driveway. I went to move it a couple weeks later and then it happen. The Curtis has a jack leg on it to keep the blade at the right height for later install. Pulled the truck up there and the blade was a little low so I plug it in and hit the jack switch.
When it came up I did not let off the switch fast enough and when it touched the truck frame it sparked and then went dead. Here is what I have done to test it so far. Installed new relay no help.

I have power on the one post of the relay, when you move the controller I have power on the other side of the relay. I then will not have power at the jack leg switch. If I jump the relay between the S terminal and the other big post I have power at the jack switch but the da-- pump keeps running and will not lower the jack leg. The other functions will work when I have a jumper on the relay.

So why do I have power at the main plug when I have a jumper across the relay but no power when I take it off. I have power at the joystick and power leaving the joy stick when I move the joystick???

I have been at this for four hours and no answers. The closest Curtis dealer is in Flint about 35 Min's each way. Any thoughts would be help full. Why would the pump keep on running thats what I don't get. Thanks guys I just need to vent.

Regards Mike :yow!:


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds like you have been really looking that plow over. Why not call them and ask them what is going on? Around here very few curtis plows.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry guys
I just reread my first post,The jack leg goes down but will not retract into the stow position.

Regards Mike


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

id just call curtis. we have two curtis 3000's and we havent had a problem like that but your best bet would to just call them up. im sure theyve heard of everything and may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mdb landscaping said:


> id just call curtis. we have two curtis 3000's and we havent had a problem like that but your best bet would to just call them up. im sure theyve heard of everything and may be able to point you in the right direction.


Matt
I did call Curtis and left a message but no one ever called me back. Guess I need to call them again. Will Try again on monday am.

Regards Mike


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I had an older Meyers with a similar problem and I hope your problem is this simple. The ground for the pump was made when the frame went to the plow. The build up of rust between seasons made for poor contact. I took a 3/4 copper fitting cleaning brush, cut off the handle, chucked it in a drill and cleaned the areas where the plow met met the frame. Then sprayed on WD40 to keep the contact area clean.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

gpin said:


> I had an older Meyers with a similar problem and I hope your problem is this simple. The ground for the pump was made when the frame went to the plow. The build up of rust between seasons made for poor contact. I took a 3/4 copper fitting cleaning brush, cut off the handle, chucked it in a drill and cleaned the areas where the plow met met the frame. Then sprayed on WD40 to keep the contact area clean.


GPIN
I did have a loose ground from the pump to the frame,took the bolt out.ran a tap down it to clean the threads. I did not clean the frame area up though will try that. It was loose and dirty when I tighten the bolt and it started working so I thought I had good contact,maybe not. I am willing to try anything at this point.

Regards Mike


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I used a pair of jumper cables to troubleshoot. I'm sure there is a safer way to do this, but I had snow flying all around me at the time. Just be careful as you don't have a fuse in between the battery and pump.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys
Here is the story now. I hooked the blade up to the truck and everything works but the foot jack. I drove down to the school and acted like I was plowing the lot,dropping the blade,angling the blade so forth. Everything works ok. Now I just have to do some homework with the owners manual and try to see why the foot jack is inop. Yes I got some strange looks at the school but I need to test run this blade and see what would work and what did not work.

Regards Mike


----------

